# Guanajuato, Mexico



## iamsillywarm (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I am planning on spending 5 months in Guanajuato to study Spanish and explore. I am a 47 year old travel writer interested in meeting locals and expats. Are there any structured social groups?

Thanks!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Assume that you mean city & not state.




iamsillywarm said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning on spending 5 months in Guanajuato to study Spanish and explore. I am a 47 year old travel writer interested in meeting locals and expats. Are there any structured social groups?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## iamsillywarm (Jul 3, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> Assume that you mean city & not state.


Yes. Guanajuato City. Would be hard to socialize across the state.


----------



## gtobill (Aug 28, 2012)

iamsillywarm said:


> Yes. Guanajuato City. Would be hard to socialize across the state.


Guanajuato has a local forum with 700+ members . Google "gtolist" to find it.


----------



## iamsillywarm (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I am having some difficulty understanding why someone living in Buenos Aires, normally touted as the Paris of the Americas, wishes to move to Guanajuato City, a nice place in many ways but an old regional mining outback situated in an all-encompassing and shadow-filled canyon with steep street grades and of minor importance in the overall scope of Mexico politically or socially, in order to learn Spanish. Understand that I am not criticizing you for that decision, just puzzled as to why you think that´s a good move in order to acquire Spanish language skills versus Buenos Aires where you are more likely to receive a classical Spanish language education at schools there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Understand that I am not criticizing you for that decision, just puzzled as to why you think that´s a good move in order to acquire Spanish language skills versus Buenos Aires where you are more likely to receive a classical Spanish language education at schools there.


Classical? With an Argentinian accent? And the use of "vos"? Hardly classical in my book, though just fine if you intend to live in Argentina for the foreseeable future.


----------



## iamsillywarm (Jul 3, 2012)

To each his own.


----------



## iamsillywarm (Jul 3, 2012)

You obviously have never been to BA.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

iamsillywarm said:


> You obviously have never been to BA.


To whom is your comment addressed?


----------



## iamsillywarm (Jul 3, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> To whom is your comment addressed?


The reply was for Hound Dog.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


iamsillywarm said:



You obviously have never been to BA.

Click to expand...

_iamsillywarm:

No, I have not been to Buenos Aires and will certainly never go there but my question to you was why Guanajuato City seemed an attractive alternative to Buenos Aires (presumptiously called the "Paris of Latin America", an accolade I doubt is deserved), since Buenos Aires and Guanajuato seem to me to be far different urban zones. I wasn´t challenging you but was merely curious as to what you find unattractive about Buenos Aires. I know why I am not attracted to that vast metropolis but then I didi not initiate the conversation. 

Personally, my knowledge of Buenos Aires is limited as is my knowledge of Guanajuato, even though I have been to Guanajuato a few time and find it an atrractive city if a bit disconcerting because of its topographical features which, while spectacular, are , in many ways, unpleasant to me personally since cities in holes in the ground are a bit claustrophobic for me but that is just a personal preference. 

For me, the subject is closed.


----------

